# A Very Strange Driver-Please Help



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

Hello, and thanking you in advance for any help.I am looking to install the follow drive: Samsung, flash memory card drive, model:FMD9410NDL1, but it is very dificalt for me. I made a lot of google searching but i am unable to find any soloution, or may i searching in the wrong way.some more information may helping you to understand more: *SYSTEM INFORMATION:*
Manufacturer	Dell Inc. 
Product Name	Dell DM051 
Serial Number	8WRZ52J
Chassis	Mini tower
Infrared (IR) Supported	No
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE
UUID	4C4C4544-0057-5210-805A-B8C04F35324A
Disk Space	Disk C: 140 GB Available, 149 GB Total, 140 GB Free

OTHER DEVICES: (*Where i have the Problem*)

*Problem device: 
SM Bus Controller	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_01D21028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FB	The drivers for this device are not installed.*

Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DASUBSYS_01D21028REV_01\3172E68DD0FB
Status	0x01802400 Has Problem
Problem	0x0000001c (28)
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000040
Class	Unknown
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DASUBSYS_01D21028REV_01
PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DASUBSYS_01D21028
PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DACC_0C0500
PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DACC_0C05
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DAREV_01
PCI\VEN_8086DEV_27DA
PCI\VEN_8086CC_0C0500
PCI\VEN_8086CC_0C05
PCI\VEN_8086
PCI\CC_0C0500
PCI\CC_0C05
Class GUID	{4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	SM Bus Controller
Driver	{4D36E97E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0005
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0013
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000002
Device Address	0x001f0003

Other devices
Class	Unknown
Icon	-18

*MOTHERBOARD:*

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
Model	0WG261
Serial Number	..CN698615CR1A01.
Chipset Vendor	Intel Corporation
Chipset Model	945G Processor to I/O Controller
South Bridge	82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller
SMBus	Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller @ECE0h
CPU	Intel Pentium 4 HT
Cpu Socket	LGA775
Processor Upgrade	ZIF Socket
Max CPU Speed	4000 MHz
System Slots	4 PCI
OnBoard devices	
Video (Disabled)	Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
Ethernet (Enabled)	Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connections
Sound (Enabled)	High Definition Audio Controller
Memory Summary	
Location	System board or motherboard
Maximum Capacity	1024 MBytes
Memory Slots	4
Error Correction	None
Use	System memory

Thank You!!!


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Theo: The SM bus controller is your Chipset Driver.
Go to www.support.dell>Drivers and Downloads>Enter your Service tag #.
Find the Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility, download and install it. 
Now your Device Manager should show no Yellow !. and you should be good to go.


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

Flags said:


> Theo: The SM bus controller is your Chipset Driver.
> Go to www.support.dell>Drivers and Downloads>Enter your Service tag #.
> Find the Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility, download and install it.
> Now your Device Manager should show no Yellow !. and you should be good to go.


Hello Flags i follow your suggestion and know i have blue screen and the pc refuse to switching off   . Any ideas
Thank you:


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

What does the blue screen say?


----------



## theo (Jan 17, 2002)

Flags said:


> What does the blue screen say?


to ask my administrator


----------

